

Mac OS X approaches 8 percent market share - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/07/01/mac-os-x-approaches-8-percent-market-share-in-june

======
st3fan
Can we throw a huge world-wide party when 'we' reach 10%? I will personally
buy a crate of champagne to share with people in the Toronto area ;)

~~~
halo
I don't think I'll ever understand this. Unless you own shares, one company's
success over another isn't really anything worth celebrating. This isn't a
good vs. evil situation no matter how much some people want to paint it that
way.

Personally, I'm just happy that I can use any of the 3 major OSes these days
without a problem, which is largely thanks to FireFox eating IE's marketshare
on Windows.

~~~
cstejerean
If you're an OS X user it is worth celebrating. Increased market share means
more companies start paying attention to OS X which means more games, more
software, better support and more employers starting to support/allow Macs.

~~~
tx
I disagree. One of the reasons why Linux (and to a much lesser extent, OSX)
rock so much is precisely because they aren't hugely popular.

Everything-windows is so commercialized, that even googling for home
networking issues will keep landing you onto commercial message boards
overloaded with ads and polluted by retards. And every little piece of shit
software utility is $9.99 shareware.

10% won't be much of a problem, but I'm quite happy with how things are right
now.

------
gojomo
I remember when Apple "approached" an 8 percent share from the other
direction. :(

------
pchristensen
Wasn't it around 3% for a long, long time? That's an impressive jump. I wonder
how much is because of Apple and how much is people avoiding Vista?

~~~
eugenejen
It actually makes no difference. Competitors fight for money in a market.
Whoever makes less mistake then grabs more gold. It feels like baseball games
between Red Sox and Yankees. But this game will never ends until PC fades.

We should cross check market share change of Linux Desktop at the same time. I
think due to Vista's snafu, both Linux Desktop and OS X gain market shares.
But it seems OS X grabs much more than Linux Desktop does.

~~~
iron_ball
And that's totally bizarre, because I've seen people wearing Linux-branded
portable music players everywhere, and I've seen Linux distro logos in major
motions pictures and even Metal Gear Solid 4. Given Linux's all-encompassing
focus on making their software beautiful and easy to use, and their extensive
TV and print ad campaigns, I'm amazed we haven't seen a major uptick in
installs.

~~~
st3fan
"""Given Linux's all-encompassing focus on making their software beautiful and
easy to use"""

Personally I find Linux desktops to be extremely frustrating, buggy,
inconsistent and not well designed. Many applications are ugly.

If you live in a terminal/firefox world you probably won't notice this though
:-)

S.

~~~
wheels
Whoosh!

------
Hexstream
Soon we'll see whether or not Apple gets viruses proportional to its
marketshare. This old, tired debate has been going on for way too long.

~~~
nailer
Apple doesn't get viruses proportional to its marketshare at present. Neither
do most Linux distros.

In terms of majority market share, it's already been proven bunk for server
software by Linux and Apache.

